# Someone used my BOI account to set up a DD for BOI Home Insurance



## kelly123 (30 May 2015)

Yesterday, I was looking through my bank statement and noticed a direct debit called 'BIIS A/C' which I didn't recognise. I called the bank to investigate and , long story short, they told me someone had used my account details to set up a direct debit to pay for their home insurance. Luckily only 2 monthly payments were debited from my account, which BOI said they will reimburse. they told me to cancel the DD online (which I did) and that they would contact me on Tuesday following further investigation of the matter. They said 'for legal reasons' they couldn't give me any information about who set up the DD. Anyone else have this happen to them before? Should I be doing anything or just let them sort it out.....?
Thanks,
K


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 May 2015)

This is dreadful and all the more reason why we all need to keep a careful eye on our bank acs on a daily basis.

There is reference to this in post number 17 in this key post.  The whole thread might be worth a read.  http://www.askaboutmoney.com/thread...e-to-avoid-being-scammed.125980/#post-1404465

I would certainly be asking the bank what advice they will give you to ensure that this does not happen again.


----------



## roker (1 Aug 2015)

Should this not be reported to the Gards?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Aug 2015)

Some years ago, my bank account was used to set up a direct debit for Sky Sports. 

They wouldn't give me any details of who the subscriber was.   But they would have to know themselves surely. 

Brendan


----------



## daheff (10 Aug 2015)

i'd imagine something like this was a mistake in filling out a form rather than fraud.


----------

